# Tropicale



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)

I figured we needed a new music thread. And YT seems to think I need to listen to the coconut bra crowd this morning. So here goes.


----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 9, 2021)

Banana Boat Song. Harry Belafonte.


----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2021)

Lahaina. Loggins & Messina.


----------



## injinji (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 10, 2021)

Back to the Island. Leon Russell.


----------



## injinji (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2021)

No Plane on Sunday. Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## topcat (Jul 11, 2021)

injinji said:


>


This series it tits! Especially with his daughter prompting memories. Thanks to @injinji for turning us on to it!


----------



## injinji (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2021)

A really sad/sweet thing happened in a clothing store concerning this song. A dad with an autistic boy about 11 or 12 and a baby girl was shopping. The boy was nonstop talking about his baby sister being their Little Miss Magic. Pretty sure the dad was a Perot Head.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

You _do _mean Parrot and not (Ross) Perot, correct? I admit, I voted for Perot.


injinji said:


>


Sounds a lot like David Lindley.


----------



## topcat (Jul 25, 2021)

injinji said:


>


 This brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## injinji (Jul 26, 2021)

topcat said:


> You _do _mean Parrot and not (Ross) Perot, correct? I admit, I voted for Perot.
> 
> Sounds a lot like David Lindley.


lol Spelling is not my strong suit.

And Bill thanks you for that.


----------



## topcat (Jul 26, 2021)

injinji said:


> lol Spelling is not my strong suit.
> 
> And Bill thanks you for that.


I'm just teasing, brother! But I _did_ vote for Perot.


----------



## injinji (Jul 27, 2021)

topcat said:


> I'm just teasing, brother! But I _did_ vote for Perot.


I like keeping my online stuff private and I have a really big monitor. So I might have hit post before I had finished with my spelling and got onto another window when my wife walked into the room. 

No shame in voting 3rd party. When given the choice in 2016, I decided the stupid guy (Gary Johnson) was the lesser of the evils. Just like Ross, he sounded good until he talked too much.


----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Aug 31, 2021)

Jamaica Say You Will. Jackson Brown.


----------



## injinji (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 1, 2021)

injinji said:


>


Dang, I should have thought of that.


----------



## topcat (Sep 15, 2021)

Cuban Crime of Passion. Jimmy Buffett.


----------



## injinji (Sep 15, 2021)

topcat said:


> Cuban Crime of Passion. Jimmy Buffett.


Lots of classics on that LP.


----------



## injinji (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## topcat (Sep 20, 2021)

Banana Boat Song.


----------



## injinji (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Mar 22, 2022)

@topcat, we have a new trop rock show on our local npr station every tuesday night. (It's on now) I've been meaning to tell you about it, but keep forgetting to listen to it myself.

The stream has been wonky, but here it is.





__





HD-1 Stream - WKGC Public Radio


WKGC 90.7-1 FM & HD stream is online 24 hours a day, and 7 days a week. WKGC is a broadcast service of Gulf Coast State College.




www.wkgc.org


----------



## topcat (Mar 28, 2022)

Barbados. Poco.


----------



## topcat (Apr 23, 2022)

Sloop John B. The Beach Boys.


----------



## topcat (Jun 22, 2022)

Kokomo. The Beach Boys


----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)

topcat said:


> Kokomo. The Beach Boys


I watched a really good rock doc on Brian a couple three weeks ago on PBS. Lots of the shit that happened to him I didn't know about.









Stream Brian Wilson: Long Promised Road documentary | American Masters | PBS


Explore the life and career of Brian Wilson, the legendary singer, songwriter and co-founder of The Beach Boys.




www.pbs.org


----------



## topcat (Jun 25, 2022)

Coconut. Harry Nilsson.


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

Music starts at 1:40


----------



## injinji (Jul 14, 2022)

I wish all the late night shows would do this^^^^^^


----------



## topcat (Sep 8, 2022)

Montego Bay. Bobby Bloom.


----------

